# Question about flat tire



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I have a question about my flat tire. My four tires are michlen energy saver plus. One of them is flat and broken and need exchange. My car is new, my tiress have 8k miles on them. The dealership say they don’t have the exact type of tire in stock. They tell me I have to change two tires in this case. Imynot really sure. Does anybody have an advice? Can I put just one tire of another type?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I would tell them to order one, they can usually get tires same or next day or else replace both at no cost. 
Otherwise please give me manufacturers nonmembers so you can call and complain about not providing warranty repairs.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah that’s what they said for now - either replace both today or wait for exact one for tomorrow. I’m going to contact a few local tire shops see if they have it


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

gotcha, i don't think you can expect much more from them, i realize it means you are out of action for a day but not much you can do about it. Not sure that a tire shop can do the warranty replacement, are there other dealers in your area?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

This tire type is new and rare apparently... they told me they put it on my car by tomorrow. Let’s see what they do. 
They kinda hate me because I bought my car from their competitor. However the roadside assistance assigned me to them, as they were the closer dealership.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Is Michelin replacing the tire/tires for free or is it out of pocket? My wife's Jeep came with tires that only 1 manufacturer made so when it came for new tires, I went with one size wider.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

My car is under warranty. At the incident I called roadside assistance and they towed my car to the nearest dealership. All my four tires are Michlein energy saver plus. The dealership says they don’t have this tire, so they offered me two choices: change both front tires with a different type. Or I need to wait by tomorrow until they find my exact tire from local tire shops and change only the broken one. My tires have only 8k on them. So I think I can still change only one tire without messing up with the drive handling. I tild them I wait until tomorrow until they put the exact tire on my car. I don’t think it will be free. They will charge me at least for the tire I think ...


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> My car is under warranty. At the incident I called roadside assistance and they towed my car to the nearest dealership. All my four tires are Michlein energy saver plus. The dealership says they don't have this tire, so they offered me two choices: change both front tires with a different type. Or I need to wait by tomorrow until they find my exact tire from local tire shops and change only the broken one. My tires have only 8k on them. So I think I can still change only one tire without messing up with the drive handling. I tild them I wait until tomorrow until they put the exact tire on my car. I don't think it will be free. They will charge me at least for the tire I think ...


 Call Michelin and ask them if tires are under warranty since you have a new car with 8k miles.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up - I did call Michelin. It sounds that if you have a flat tire or hit something, it’s not covered by warranty. However the agent told me that she is going to call my dealership and will let me know how it goes. I’ll wait for that.
Update: Michelin agent called me back- they can give some discount. She contacted my dealership and told them about the discount. She told me that I should ask the dealership once they fix my issue to call Michelin back about the discount. She told me this is kinda serious, because most the times the dealerships don’t make that effort (intentionally or unintentionally).


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

That's what I thought but it was worth a shot. If you want a road hazard warranty on the tires you have now, go to discount tire and ask if you can purchase their warranty. I bought a used car with almost new tires and they let me purchase their warranty on them. I think they have to carry the tire, I'm not sure.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

How much is tire warrant roughly? We need to make some comparisons to see if it worth it or not. I will check into it


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I just checked my receipt and I paid $16 a tire. If you have high mileage tires, it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah it looks quite reasonable. I assume Michelin is a high milage tire. I will contact them about it. It’s attractive


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

The theory is, you're supposed to keep the tire tread the same across 2 tires. The car will grip the road differently and put odd stress on the car if the treads are different.

Good you found a solution to your issue.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Why couldn't theyeither patch it or put a plug in it?

As a driver we should all be able to put our own plugs to fix a flat tire to get you back up and running.

I think i had at least 5 in one tire before i had to get it replaced because the thread was too low.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

If it was too much miles on the car, I would have replaced the two tires - but it’s only 8k miles. 
My tire is not only flat - it is torn actually


----------

